# Trivia 4/20



## luckytrim (Apr 20, 2019)

trivia 4/20
DID YOU KNOW...
Jimi Hendrix failed his High School Music class.

1. What 50's TV show featured the family of James, Margaret,  Princess, Bud
and Kitten?
2. Which band recorded "Sugar Sugar", perhaps the  quintessential Bubblegum 
Pop song ?
3. Can you name the vocalist affectionately known as "Fat  Lucy"?
4. Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, as we know, was a prolific writer ;  But he was 
trained in another profession... name it...
  a. - Physician
  b. - Barrister
  c. - Educator / Teacher
  d. - Foolish Question ! He was a writer, period
5. Can you give me the 'Ex-" word that's a medicine which  promotes the 
secretion of sputum by the air passages ?
6. One of the greatest effects mankind ever had on the  environment was this 
period of time in the Victorian Era, during which the United  Kingdom caused 
unprecedented levels of air pollution. By what name was it  known?
7. Which gemstone comes in varieties such as mandarin,  rhodolite, and 
demantoid?
  a. - Ruby
  b. - Garnet
  c. - Emerald
  d. - Larimar
8. Name the TV series 91969-74) Starring Lloyd Haynes as a  high school 
teacher and Karen Valentine as his Teacher's Aide... Bernie  Kopell, Cindy 
Williams, Teri Garr, Ed Begley Jr., Jamie Farr, Rob Reiner,  Anthony Geary, 
Richard Dreyfuss, Chuck Norris, Kurt Russell, Bob Balaban,  Donny Most, and 
Mark Hamill all made guest appearances on this show  ...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Peru is home to the highest sand dune in the  world.
(Height, not elevation...)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. 'Father Knows Best'
2. the Archies
3. Luciano Pavarotti
4. - a
5. Expectorant
6. the Industrial Revolution
7. - b
8. 'Room 222'

TRUTH !!
Peru is home to the highest sand dune in the world. Cerro  Blanco is located
in the Sechura Desert near the Nazca Lines and measures 3,860  feet (1,176 m)
from base to summit


----------

